# Opinions on castration please??



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Would be grateful for everyone's opinion for or against castration. Dylan is 6 months now and I have to make the decision. My thoughts so far:- absolutely hate the idea of putting him through surgery and having the recovery/pain etc. I believe there are preventative health benefits but would take my chances with that. The main reason I would get him done is to avoid frustration and constant mounting other dogs and objects and a very minor consideration is that most dog walkers/minders won't take non-neutered males (although the one I use occasionally at the moment doesn't care). Also, I've been told that he would be much less likely to be attacked by other dogs, and as he has already suffered a major attack, this is important to me. Please share your opinions and experiences with me. Thanks.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

some males can love a happy and healthy live intact and have no problems, or show imterest in other dog either humping or agression. 

to be honest their isnt much to a castration. it is one insision into the sack, pop out the two 'balls' and snip the cord that attaches them. job done. most vets arent using stitches anymore they are using glue to close the woond. 
for a female its a big opp, as they cut through alot of tisueand have to move about organs for hysterectomy. 

personal i think if you have no intantion to breed their is no need to keep them intier. for a male if someone is walking a bitch in heat(ready to mate) then i doubt even with 100o/o recall if he wants her he would be off like a shot and you wouldnt catch him, some dogs dig their way out of the garden to get to a bitch, one of the girls i work with had a dog when she was younger anx he dug a hole in a guys door because his bitch was in season. 

but its personal choice only you can make.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback Kendal, I probably will get him done, maybe leave it a while and see how we feel.


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi, my dog Stanley goes to the vet to be castrated tomorrow Tuesday 21st December. I intend to update my thread :

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=579&highlight=Castration

I'll post his progress from tomorrow morning onwards. Might be of some help to you?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope all goes well. I'll watch for your postings. Will be interested to hear about recovery time etc.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

You should definitely get him done in my opinion. The surgery isn't huge and its very unlikely anything will go wrong. Most dogs I've seen get neutered have little to no irritation or pain, so I think there would be nothing for you to worry about. In the end you'd be doing the right thing for your dog.


----------



## pat (Dec 23, 2010)

I help out at an animal rescue centre and, seeing so many abandoned dogs has made me firmly in the 'yes' camp. You'd also be surprised at the number of silly owners who take their bitches, when on heat, to public areas. No matter how well controlled your dog may be, accidents do happen.
I have also witnessed my friend's entire male being savaged to death while my dog was ignored, which leads me to believe that the scent given off by an un-neutered dog can cause problems with some other males.
Everyone should make their own minds up, of course, but this really isn't a big operation and your dog won't blame you in the future - your action now could, later on, save his life!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. I am definitely going to get him done, but going to shop around for vets as mine charges £150 which seems to be far too high.


----------



## Mike2181 (Jan 1, 2011)

We just recently had both our cockapoos neutered and everything went fine. We had them both done the same time and took about a week to recover fully. They cried and seemed to be in some pain on the first night, otherwise after that it was just trying to keep them from playing/jumping around and keeping them from each others wounds. One of the puppies still tries to mount, so don't expect him to stop just because he is neutered. Actually the other puppy never tried to mount, before or after the surgery. But regardless of that I would still get it done due to the health benefits.


----------



## shunny1 (Sep 17, 2010)

My puppy is having his done today. I too pondered whether I would or not and waited two months after the recommended time because I wasn't sure. Jersey is 8 months old now and I've decided to because he is now entering the I wanna hump everything and everyone phase. I also researched and found it is better for their health so they don't develop cancer later. I've been told that it is uncomfortable for them but not extremely painful. I'll let you know how he does when I pick him up at 5:00.


----------



## shunny1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Update.....Jersey did a wonderful job yesterday. He handled it like a champ and did a little wimpering. Once I gave him another pain pill he was fine. He woke this morning and is wanting to run around like his normal self but he needs to relax to prevent injuring himself further. I don't think it's that bad for him based on his actions.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad it went well. But how do you stop a cockapoo from running around like a maniac and harming the wound? Dylan is used to being walked off lead, which means constant running in all directions, so he will hate to have to just walk on a lead and will be even more hyper than usual. That's the main issue worrying me. 10 days is a long time for such an active puppy.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad it went ok for Jersey. Yeh when Wilf was done they said no climbing no jumping ...but like you say how do you stop them. I think theres an element of they'll do what they feel comfortable with , but maybe to try and eliminate the temptation...good luck x


----------

